# Stirring the pot with the brown stick...



## pgriz (Apr 29, 2016)

I've been awol for much of the past six months or so as my time and attention was/is needed elsewhere, but I've tried to re-enter the forum and at least make some token appearances, if for no other reason than I like a lot of people here and admire the usual mix of quality, bantering and silliness that goes on.  And since I've missed quite a few discussions and conversations, I've gone through the past few months of posts, looking out for the locked threads.  Why?  well, you always get more entertainment value when the train wrecks happen.  Come on.  fess up.  You ALL love watching train wrecks, even if you don't admit it to anyone.  Except, of course, if you're part of the train wreck.  Fortunately, there weren't that many to look through.  But they do make for interesting reading.

Just an observation.  Carry on.


----------



## limr (Apr 29, 2016)

pgriz said:


> I've been awol for much of the past six months or so as my time and attention was/is needed elsewhere, but I've tried to re-enter the forum and at least make some token appearances, if for no other reason than I like a lot of people here and admire the usual mix of quality, bantering and silliness that goes on.  And since I've missed quite a few discussions and conversations, I've gone through the past few months of posts, looking out for the locked threads.  Why?  well, you always get more entertainment value when the train wrecks happen.  Come on.  fess up.  You ALL love watching train wrecks, even if you don't admit it to anyone.  Except, of course, if you're part of the train wreck.  Fortunately, there weren't that many to look through.  But they do make for interesting reading.
> 
> Just an observation.  Carry on.



I have to admit that there have been threads that I didn't read at all, that were totally uninteresting to me until suddenly I realized it was locked. Then, I was all, "Oooooh, what happened there, hmmmmmm?" and opened it immediately


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2016)

Yup, maybe we should call for a troll feeding subsection!


----------



## manaheim (Apr 29, 2016)

I actually look for active threads that have more than three pages or some huge number of reads... those are usually interesting.  And then ... as a moderator ... sometimes I get to lock 'em, which is sort of a bitter sweet thing. lol


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## pgriz (Apr 29, 2016)

weepete said:


> Yup, maybe we should call for a troll feeding subsection!


Or the...

temporary leave of sanity section.

Heck, that applies to lots of things in life.


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2016)

That's my excuse M'Lord and I'm sticking to it.


(for those in the US read "Your Honour")


----------



## limr (Apr 29, 2016)

weepete said:


> That's my excuse M'Lord and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> 
> (for those in the US read "Your Honour")



Well, we'd actually read "Your Honor"


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2016)

Your just lucky I didnt' spell it "Hauners".....

Plus my spelling is shite anyway.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 29, 2016)

Because while Scots might not spell, they can and do emote.


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2016)

We are actually an emotive and sensitive people mate. Anyone thats been in the wrong football shirt in in the wrong area can attest... 

Plus I actually spelled it correctly (after looking it up in the OED)


----------



## limr (Apr 29, 2016)

weepete said:


> We are actually an emotive and sensitive people mate. Anyone thats been in the wrong football shirt in in the wrong area can attest...
> 
> Plus I actually spelled it correctly (after looking it up in the OED)



Now, now, we _both_ spelled it correctly! I wasn't suggesting you spelled it wrong, only that if you were "translating" for Americans, you'd need to take out the "u."

See? There they are, _honour_ and _honor _standing together in perfect harmony 




(Damn, full-sized is way too slow!)


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2016)

Sorry limr, my spelling has never been great (I'm stronger in other areas) but I genuinley do try to get it reasonably accuate. I do post my fair share of jibes about American English so you are right I shouldn't have been so sensitive this time. (Which, I'm usually not). I apologize for taking a good natured jibe a too much to heart.


----------



## limr (Apr 29, 2016)

weepete said:


> Sorry limr, my spelling has never been great (I'm stronger in other areas) but I genuinley do try to get it reasonably accuate. I do post my fair share of jibes about American English so you are right I shouldn't have been so sensitive this time. (Which, I'm usually not). I apologize for taking a good natured jibe a too much to heart.



Oh no, I'm sorry! I didn't realize I made you feel bad


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2016)

limr said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry! I didn't realize I made you feel bad



It's ok, and you shouldn't apologise for anything. Like I said it was a good natured  jibe and I was the one who got a bit caught up on it when I really really shoudnt't have mate.


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm not norminally that sensitive, don't know what happene. Sorry!


----------



## terri (Apr 29, 2016)

So, do I need to lock this thread because of hurt feelings and misunderstanding?


----------



## pgriz (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey Terri!  Given the subject of the thread, that would be ironic.  We should at least turn the stick a few more turns.  Like telling Lenni that it could also be "honneur".  As in There is no honor honouring honneur for its own sake.


----------



## limr (Apr 29, 2016)

weepete said:


> I'm not norminally that sensitive, don't know what happene. Sorry!



Nothing wrong with that!  Sometimes it just hits at the wrong moment or in the wrong way.


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2016)

terri said:


> So, do I need to lock this thread because of hurt feelings and misunderstanding?



Hell no, land of the free and all that


----------



## limr (Apr 29, 2016)

pgriz said:


> Hey Terri!  Given the subject of the thread, that would be ironic.  We should at least turn the stick a few more turns.  Like telling Lenni that it could also be "honneur".  As in There is no honor honouring honneur for its own sake.



Should we go a few rounds for the sake of this thread? I do love me some irony


----------



## weepete (Apr 29, 2016)

Happene'd 

Sorry I messed up the spelling before. Sorted now


----------



## pgriz (Apr 30, 2016)

Oh, weepeete!  now I have to find a new brown stick.  But That's for tomorrow.  I gotta see the movie playing at the back-of-eyelids theatre.


----------



## Overread (Apr 30, 2016)

Based on the feedback from this thread new rules will be imposed:

1) All threads which reach 3 pages in length or longer will be locked

2) All locked threads will be removed from view

3) All sticks will be taken away

4) 1 in 3 bunnies will be put to slave with the hamsters to keep the site powered


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2016)

pgriz said:
			
		

> I've been awol for much of the past six months or so as my time and attention was/is needed elsewhere, but I've tried to re-enter the forum and at least make some token appearances, if for no other reason than I like a lot of people here and admire the usual mix of quality, bantering and silliness that goes on.  And since I've missed quite a few discussions and conversations, I've gone through the past few months of posts, looking out for the locked threads.  Why?  well, you always get more entertainment value when the train wrecks happen.  Come on.  fess up.  You ALL love watching train wrecks, even if you don't admit it to anyone.  Except, of course, if you're part of the train wreck.  Fortunately, there weren't that many to look through.  But they do make for interesting reading.
> 
> Just an observation.  Carry on.



Good to see you back. Always enjoy seeing your mostly sane POV. How many locked threads did you find over the last six months? Five? 10? 20? 30?

Anyway, we NEED the locked threads: they're the reason the TPF moderators get payed the big bucks. Without the locking of the threads and the handling of the ban hammers, the mods would not be earning those big paychecks.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 30, 2016)

Derrel, you got a point there.  I quickly scanned the list of people revealed in the Panama Papers exposé, and at least two of the moderators were mentioned.  Granted, they did disguise their names quite a bit, as you might expect, but by applying the deconvolution algorithm, I've succeeded in extracting at least two such names.  Obviously, given the sensitivity of such findings, I cannot reveal these names.  But your suspicion regarding their immense compensation appears to have some foundation.  Who knew that being a moderator on an online forum was so lucrative?  And to think, all those ads I've received in my e-mail, telling me that I could make thousands of dollars every day from the comfort of my own home, were not spam, but earnest attempts to recruit me into the ranks of the newly wealthy...  Missed opportunities, as I can now see.

@Overread:  I will not reveal whether you, or the consortium that fronts your identity was one of the names revealed, but you might consider some strategic opportunities for marketing.  After all, why should the National Enquirer or the Sun have all the fun (and reward) of revealing the societal train-wrecks that live among us?  I have it on good (but obviously, sources cannot be disclosed) authority, that the International Association of Paparazzi have mandatory membership in TPF, and perhaps by appealing to that membership, you can both help promote the work of the esteemed members, AND profit from its attractiveness to the hoi-polloi, by applying the trainwreck icon to certain selected threads and images.  Then before you can say Shazzam!!, all the SEO searches will pick up on this new keyword.  Marketing.  It's amazing where this will get you.

All this and more was revealed during the exposé shown in the behind-the-eyelids theatre last night.


----------



## Designer (Apr 30, 2016)

Wow, Paul, your brain is firing on all 24 cylinders this morning!


----------



## baturn (Apr 30, 2016)

After reading this, I realize that no thread started by me has ever been locked or even reached 3 pages.  I'm boring!


----------



## pgriz (Apr 30, 2016)

Designer said:


> Wow, Paul, your brain is firing on all 24 cylinders this morning!


Thank you.  That's an improvement over my usual morning performance of 3 and 1/2 cyclinders.  I'll credit the newly brewed coffee.



baturn said:


> After reading this, I realize that no thread started by me has ever been locked or even reached 3 pages.  I'm boring!


Not so, Brian.  Consider that a benefit of clean, honest living.  Having a "complicated" life is overrated.


----------

